# Channel Master Parabolic



## BornToFish (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't remember the model #, but has anybody seen any of these for sell anywhere? Or does anybody know of a company who has duplicated it? I've wanted one ever since I was a teenager. I see them around here in Ohio, most are older. I have a two local antenna dealers, and they both say there obsolete. I'm still hoping I see one in a yard sale, or something. There kind of like a classic car, or an oldie, but goodie!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Best antenna ever made and no, they arent made anymore.


----------



## BornToFish (Jan 28, 2006)

I wonder why they stopped making it? Not enough sales? I thought about trying to duplicate it, but that might be fun. I've heard the 32-Bay 4228's might rival it, but I don't no:eek2:


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

2 stacked 4228s are good but still wont give you the gain. Its one advantage was its ability to gather signal. It was huge and people want small and out of sight now.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Best antenna ever made and no, they arent made anymore.


Yes, they were the best!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

CM no longer makes one but Wade does.

http://www.wade-antenna.com/upa.htm


----------

